# Stahm Centah Weather Coverage!



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Thought this group would get a kick out of this:

I've been a member here for a long time. I'm also a Producer at a TV station in Maine. I worked with some local cartoon animators to produce this spot that we're broadcasting for our winter storm coverage.

https://www.facebook.com/wcsh6/videos/vb.29983374612/10153399771589613/?type=2&theater


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I like it. Can you put the Hillbilly Weatherman on TV? he's great.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

The animators are O'Chang Comics. They're other videos are really funny (although not kid friendly):

http://ochangcomics.com/comics/


----------

